# Guard Llamas



## ChickenZRCul (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello,
Me and my family are thinking about getting some goats and alpacas. Ive been doing my research and have concluded I need a guard llama. I will be using a wethered llama for the female alpacas and female goats. I was wondering do I need to put a guard llama with the male goats and alpacas? Also could i keep male goats and male alpacas together? And I read an earlier thread about this, not getting much info, but can you keep goats and alpacas together at all, would the goats give the alpacas a parasite?
Thanks


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2019)

Use a female llama on female stock. Geldings will still mount and cause infection, injury or even death.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. I don't think it would be an issue keeping any goats together with any same sex alpaca or llama. I do NOT speak from experience. I would however think it best if the goats were de-horned to avoid possible issues. As they are both herbivores, I'm sure there are certain parasites that could be shared between them. But if you're going to have worms with one species, you might as well have them with both.  Just so you know, llamas as a rule can and will defend themselves but even they will not survive a pack of predators. Alpacas and goats, male or female, are all prey to coyotes, dogs, and other large predators. Proper fencing is your first line of defense. Don't scrimp, do it right the first time. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jan 9, 2019)

We use a gelded male llama as a guardian for our herd of Spanish goats...male, female, and kids. He has done just fine. Our llama loves his baby goats. He goes with each momma and stays with them until she has her kids and stands watch over them. He is very, very protective of his baby goats and they treat him as a big brother romping and climbing all over him. When we had 2 llamas, they went off and formed their own herd and left the goats unattended so we separated the llamas and bucks and put one llama with the does/ kids and the other with the bucks and each llama protected each herd.


----------

